

Ruby client for HBase's Stargate web service - greglu
http://github.com/greglu/hbase-ruby
Stargate is the new RESTful web service front end for HBase, which is planned to replace the old REST server. Some new features include serving up data in XML, JSON, and protobufs, as well as having an API that's better integrated to REST. Check out wiki.apache.org/hadoop/Hbase/Stargate for more information.<p>I rewrote the existing 'hbase-ruby' client to use Stargate and released it on Github/Gemcutter.<p>Github: github.com/greglu/hbase-ruby
Gemcutter: gemcutter.org/gems/hbase-ruby
======
greglu
Stargate is the new RESTful web service front end for HBase, which is planned
to replace the old REST server. Some new features include serving up data in
XML, JSON, and protobufs, as well as having an API that's better integrated to
REST. Check out <http://wiki.apache.org/hadoop/Hbase/Stargate> for more
information.

I rewrote the existing 'hbase-ruby' client to use Stargate and released it on
Github/Gemcutter.

Github: <http://github.com/greglu/hbase-ruby> Gemcutter:
<http://gemcutter.org/gems/hbase-ruby>

